# Just ordered some clippers -wahl arco 5 in 1 on the way!



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m not sure what these are called in North America. When I googled only UK sites came up. Wahl on their website doesn’t recommend them for poodle or bichon frisée dogs. 

My Wahl bravura works with both plastic or metal guides. I would guess that the company would make only one type of guides so they would fit all their products, however I think it’s best to contact Wahl and ask.

As someone who has used both I can definitely say the metal are much better and worth the extra cost.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Ah you're comitted now.

Have you been pintristing patterns? What kind of _look_ are you going to go for?

Keep in mind it's normal for the first groom at home to look like you groomed them with a weed whacker.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

What does pintristing patterns mean?

I want him to look slightly fluffy all over but with a scissor cut face. Fur about an inch long I guess.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Cancelled them! Would the wahl arco be good for cutting body fur? It has an adjustable 5 in 1 blade ...

Cant find a bravura for sale anywhere.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Tulsi said:


> Cancelled them! Would the wahl arco be good for cutting body fur? It has an adjustable 5 in 1 blade ...
> 
> Cant find a bravura for sale anywhere.


Yes, that’s a good choice. It’s very similar, so similar that a home groomer probably wouldn’t see a difference between them when using them.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Tulsi said:


> What does pintristing patterns mean?
> 
> I want him to look slightly fluffy all over but with a scissor cut face. Fur about an inch long I guess.


Using Pinterest, the website or app, to get a visual of what you want😊. I suppose it helps if I spell it right too.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Wahl Arco 5 in 1 blade is a good choice and will work much better than your original choice. Cordless may offer a touch less power which would matter only if the coat is very thick and dense. I believe that it picks up a bit of power if used corded, but the convenience of cordless can't be beat.

The main difference between the Bravura and the Arco is that the Brav has a lithium battery and the Arco has Ni-Cad. I think the Arco still comes with 2 batteries because they hold somewhat less running time. The quality is the same.

I do as much clipping as possible on nice or tolerable days outside and let Mother Nature take care of the clean up.

And, the metal combs fit!

If this appeals to you, many of us took our first plunge into this a year and a bit ago and here's many of the threads to prove it. Commiseration and videos abound 
(11) Search results for query: quarantine | Poodle Forum


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

So useful thank you. Really excited about my new clippers to be!

Stood Rusty on his grooming table today and fed him treats whilst scissoring his belly! Only a few snips. Will do it regularly.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Tulsi said:


> So useful thank you. Really excited about my new clippers to be!
> 
> Stood Rusty on his grooming table today and fed him treats whilst scissoring his belly! Only a few snips. Will do it regularly.


Poppy knows there are treats involved when she gets on the grooming table.
So quite often she will ask to get on the table and have a sniff.
We have brushed her everyday since she was a tiny pup, at first not keen but now she seems to quite like the brush at least. Especialy on her neck.
Also from the get go, because we live in a flat - ( even so perhaps ), she has her paws wiped when she gets in. So used to it she wits for them to be cleaned the moment she gets in the front door.
Unless she wants a drink of water, when she goes to her water bowl in the hallway, then returns to the front door for her clean up.
Lifts each paw in turn.
Knowing this now, although we did not have a grooming table or clippers ( Just a bit of scissor action , round eyes and mouth ), early on I wish we had.
Plan now is every day when on table for a brush, clipper action too will hapen. Slowly slowly catchy monkey.
I wish too that we had done hair dryer action too far more often.
So with Rusty I would try and do all the clipper hairdryer ( even if you do nothing much, just the noise and brief touch), at least every other day.
Play with her ears and paws a lot too.

I did Poppy's rear end the other day, hmmmm.... ok thinned the hair but bit of an uneven job. And a bit on her face. Again not exactly crufts appearance.
Poor girl, she's gonna look a real mess for a while.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Yeah good idea re clippers. I have not been doing much on the table stuff with him as we are working on stopping him biting Jojo (labrador)'s legs ...


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

So . Going to try clipping today. Did some standing on the table having treats and being combed and having clippers on sessions. He was fine!

Do you need combs on the blade to leave a long coat all over? If so which sized comb is best? Only have the plastic ones it came with atm.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Tulsi said:


> So . Going to try clipping today. Did some standing on the table having treats and being combed and having clippers on sessions. He was fine!
> 
> Do you need combs on the blade to leave a long coat all over? If so which sized comb is best? Only have the plastic ones it came with atm.


You could hold your arm up and try to skim hair off. It's not practical though, but you could try.

The longest comb you can buy is a 1" for the 5-in-1 Arco blade. When winter comes around the 1" will be our minimum. It's plenty long to keep Basil warm and dry. We rocked a 1" length last winter and there was no body shivering (Spoo). A dog's coat is called a coat for the same reason we wear coats as humans. We had shoes on during the snow.

Otherwise, you'll need to scissor specific areas. For example, I'm growing out Basil's poms and just beveling the bottom while they grow out. It's like taking care of a bonsai tree.

Remember little breaks = better when your just starting for grooming. You'll build up to longer sessions over time, you just need to be patient.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

So I would need to get a 1 inch comb for his body?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Tulsi said:


> Only have the plastic ones it came with atm.


I’ve used both the plastic and the metal guides. The metal ones are far superior. I would look into buying metal when your budget allows if you continue to do your own grooming.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

I intend to get metal combs but just dont quite understand which sizes to get. I trim face and bottom with scissors and need a comb for the body and maybe legs that leaves the hair nice and long ... 

Any idea what sized comb I would need for this?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I have the kit. All the comb guides in a container. Neat to store and I have all the options even though I rarely use them.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Just get them all. Your committed for 10+ years at this point. What you like this year might change next year.

Is there a pattern style you like the most? 

How much time do you want to spend line brushing a day?


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

WAHL Stainless Steel Attachment Combs Kit for 5 in 1 Blades | Chewy (Free Shipping) This is the set you want.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

So what size comb do I need for long hair on the body? Will definately get the set just dont know what size comb to use for a puppy cut on body and legs.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I’m not sure anybody can answer that question for you because “nice and long”, fuzzy, furry, etc are all so subjective. I would start with the longest comb that is catching hair. Live with it a few days. If you want it shorter, use the next comb down until you get to what you want.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Tulsi said:


> Yeah good idea re clippers. I have not been doing much on the table stuff with him as we are working on stopping him biting Jojo (labrador)'s legs ...
> View attachment 480232


Best wishes on trying to stop a poodle from biting Labrador legs. That is one of Zoe's main methods of trying to get a couch potato moving. Zoe just wears that big fat Lab completely out!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Tulsi said:


> Do you need combs on the blade to leave a long coat all over? If so which sized comb is best? Only have the plastic ones it came with atm.


I used the #E 1” comb guide for Theo…it leaves him very fluffy. It’s the longest comb guide. I used it on his body and legs, but I scissored his topknot and ears.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

I have ordered a set of combs for 5 in 1 clippers so will try the one inch one. Many thanks. 

Also found some mats on Rusty despite regular brushing. Eek.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Tulsi said:


> Also found some mats on Rusty despite regular brushing. Eek.


Add in regular combing and that should prevent the mats. I comb regularly. Much more so than brushing. Brushing down to the skin is not easy.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Thank you. I was combing most days but missed a few and hey presto, mats. May need to get a comb with narrower teeth ...


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Tulsi said:


> Thank you. I was combing most days but missed a few and hey presto, mats. May need to get a comb with narrower teeth ...


Brush brush brush, try not to miss 'a few days'.
Poppy every day almost without exception.
She now is happy to be brushed wherever she is relaxing ,not on her grooming table, which is cool.
Boy she loves her neck done, as that's where the collar will cause matting. So she obviously likes it - to begin with was not keen.
I think harness will cause more areas of matting ?


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Yes I think you are right about the harness, thats where the mats are. Good point re DAILY brushing too. I love brushing him, he is not quite so keen. I also choose my moments and try to do it when he is resting.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Also, I like to use a comb one length longer than I really want to do the rough work, and then finish with the next shorter comb for a smoother finish... going first one direction, and then. the other.. Be sure you are using a grooming spray when brushing or combing your dog. There are a lot of products. Since I don't show I am quite content with Showsheen.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Try combining daily combing/brushing when you wind down in the evening while you listen to the tv. 

It makes it feel less like a chore and your being more time effecient.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Been grooming him daily, brush and comb. He isnt delighted but puts up with a few minutes at a time.

When I (eventually) use the wahl arco clippers with the 1 inch comb attachment what number should I adjust the 5 in 1 blade to?


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Tulsi said:


> Been grooming him daily, brush and comb. He isnt delighted but puts up with a few minutes at a time.
> 
> When I (eventually) use the wahl arco clippers with the 1 inch comb attachment what number should I adjust the 5 in 1 blade to?


Use the middle setting. It's what I keep it on 99% of the time.

The only big concern is that the thigh skin that stretches from their leg to belly might get caught (we all make the mistake) and you might nick them (again, we all do it on accident before we learn what not to do).

If you have a model available, like someone with a hairy leg. Use the blades on their thigh as a test so you get a feel for the length, or on your own leg.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

When using the combs, you’re supposed to use the shortest setting on the clippers.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Thanks both. Is the shortest setting 1 line or 3 lines??


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Do you have your clippers? You can see the blade move as you adjust it. The shortest setting is on the right and the longest setting is on the left.






















(Please excuse my dirty table!) These pics are shortest to longest settings, and I circled where the tab is in each pic. You can see the difference in the blade length. I use the shortest for everything except Phoebe’s neck because she’s black and doesn’t have sensitive skin. Lighter dogs will usually need a longer setting. But like I said if you’re using combs, the instructions all say to use the shortest trimmer blade setting. I use the middle on her neck or it looks strange/really stands out that it’s shaved.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Thank you Starla that is really helpful and clear. 

Managed to get Rusty on the table, comb a bit and run clippers over his body whilst on. No hair came off! He got wriggly so did some gentle combing then off the table and a nice treat.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

The steel combs are so much better, for less than the price of a full groom, you can get the whole set. Amazon info below
Cordless is the way to go, the Wahl products are good, I have the mini arco, Bravura, and Figura. I do most of the grooming for my four dogs, although I do take Gracie to a groomer who shows and breeds toy poodles every eight weeks because I just can’t do her like she does! I consider it an indulgence, but may need to rethink when I retire. I touch her up in between, yesterday I shaved her muzzle and gave her a bath and blow out. Below is a pic I just took, the grooming table is in the basement so please excuse the clutter!


Professional Animal Stainless Steel Attachment Guide Comb Set for Wahl's Bravura, Arco, Chromado, Figura, and Motion Pet, Dog, Cat, and Horse Clippers (#3379), Pack of 1,Multi-Colored
Brand: WAHL
4.7 out of 5 stars 1,646 ratings | 108 answered questions
Price: $41.20 & FREE Returns
Get 5% back ($2.06 in rewards) on the amount charged to your Amazon Prime Rewards Visa Signature Card.
Color: Multi-Colored
Size 1 Count (Pack of 1)
Color Multi-Colored


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Thank you CarolineK these are the combs that I bought. Glad to have my choice confirmed.

Your poodle looks so well behaved standing nicely. Still at the 'up on the table, noose round neck, brush, comb for a few strokes with clippers running near by, off the table and treat' stage.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

You’ll get there! You’re doing all the right things. Gracie is good now but was quite the little wild child and despite being groomed from an early age, gave me a very hard time about trimming her muzzle When she was young. That’s how I wound up bringing her the groomer who breeds poodles, a friend recommended her when I told her I was struggling with a willful little pup. Interestingly, the groomer had no trouble with her- she knew how to handle the behavior. She’s fine now, but it was a journey!


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Rusty is really not enjoying his legs, chest and belly being combed let alone brushed.

I dont think I am getting all the matts out. Considering taking him to a groomer but concerned that they may not be gentle enough (protective poodle carer alet).


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Tulsi said:


> Rusty is really not enjoying his legs, chest and belly being combed let alone brushed.
> 
> I dont think I am getting all the matts out. Considering taking him to a groomer but concerned that they may not be gentle enough (protective poodle carer alet).


No groomer wants a dog sent to them with mats. Detangling mats is part of home care and not their job. They will charge extra and many will refuse or they will clip the dog down very short to cut them off. If they are bad, it’s probably best to clip them off and start working on desensitization to get Rusty used to combing and brushing.

Of you do go to a groomer tell them your dog has mats and discuss a plan. They may even be able to show you how best to comb and brush.

My puppy Theo is heading into coat change, I clipped him short to avoid mats developing during the change over to an adult coat.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Tulsi said:


> Rusty is really not enjoying his legs, chest and belly being combed let alone brushed.
> 
> I dont think I am getting all the matts out. Considering taking him to a groomer but concerned that they may not be gentle enough (protective poodle carer alet).


If mats are forming, grooming will get increasingly painful. I understand your worries, but I wouldn’t wait to get this addressed. Good groomers are typically booked well in advance.

I learned the hard way with puppy Peggy that my technique was actually making her mats worse. I still feel a bit guilty.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Try a different approach to your grooming technique.. for example...

Take more breaks and try not to do him all at once. For example, 1 leg, break, 1 leg, break, chest, break.

Try to be more gentle on the comb pressure wise. More lighter strokes. If you comb to an impossible tangle, then just make note of where it is and come back to it later. You don't necessarily want a power-through-it mentality.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

I only ever do a bit at a time because he dislikes it so much.

Discussing a plan with a groomer is a good idea. Not sure how bad the mats are ... Will try and have a good 'look' with the comb tomorrow.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Well they were not as bad as I thought. Combed him all through over a period of days and got him used to the clippers.

Today I stood him on the grooming table, gave him a chew bone and clipped his body. At one point I took the comb off to clean the blade then carried on clipping, forgetting to put the comb on!

This didnt make for a very professional look, especially as he didnt want his legs finished off!!!

Will try and get pics once he has finished sleeping.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Glad the mats weren't as bad as you thought. Sounds like a great progress!


----------



## Deere (Jun 25, 2021)

Johanna said:


> Best wishes on trying to stop a poodle from biting Labrador legs. That is one of Zoe's main methods of trying to get a couch potato moving. Zoe just wears that big fat Lab completely out!


Ivan also bites his "cousin's" legs to get her up to play. Bailey is only +9 months and Ivan can run rings around her. She's the sweetest cutest girl and her nose never stops smelling.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Some pics.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Wondering if you can get a 5 blade to put on the wahl arco 5 in 1 clippers? Would mean I could just shave him down every few weeks without those combs that keep catching in his coat.

He is slightly better about being groomed by me but not much. He was ace for the groomer!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Tulsi said:


> Wondering if you can get a 5 blade to put on the wahl arco 5 in 1 clippers? Would mean I could just shave him down every few weeks without those combs that keep catching in his coat.
> 
> He is slightly better about being groomed by me but not much. He was ace for the groomer!


You can use the trimmer without the combs. If Rusty is not freshly brushed and combed to remove all tangles, the comb attachments will catch in his hair. I've had the comb catch an unexpected tangle myself when I didn't brush and comb as well as needed while drying.

If you use the trimmer on maybe the 10 setting, and go over lightly to avoid cutting that short, you might get the effect you want.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

10 seems really short. Can you put a 5 blade onto the clippers?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Nope. still can't do that 



Rose n Poos said:


> I know these clippers/blades/combs can be confusing til you really see the difference between any 5 in 1 clipper and the other style which uses single cut length detachable blades.
> 
> This thread of yours from a week or so ago will have more detail but the short answer is that only 5 in 1 blades fit the Arco or any other 5 in 1 clipper (ok, 1 exception but that's for surgical shave).
> 
> Your longest length on the Arco is about 2mm, the #10 setting on the far left when looking at the blade.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Ah oops! Damn. Looks like I will have to get a whole new clipper in order to get a 5 cut. Sulk.

If only the combs wouldnt stick so badly. Also when I try to cut his legs with the comb attachment hardly any hair comes off. The body is fine to cut with a comb but legs and face are a nightmare.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Your Arco










Your Arco blade shape









Single detachable blade clipper example








Single detachable blade shape


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

5F blade










3F blade









The tine length determines the cut length. 

The steel combs offer the same effect except that they are an add on to the actual blade and so may not allow the same smooth movement thru the coat because where they attach can also be a catch point if not completely tangle free of if the coat is extremely dense.

Combs work best when used over the shortest tine (cut) length, 1mm or less. 
If using combs over a 5 in 1 blade the lever should be set to the far right for the #30 or #40 setting, under 1mm.
If using combs (different style due to blade shape) over a single cut length detachable blade, that blade is typically a #30 blade cut length under 1mm.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Tulsi said:


> Ah oops! Damn. Looks like I will have to get a whole new clipper in order to get a 5 cut. Sulk.
> 
> If only the combs wouldnt stick so badly. Also when I try to cut his legs with the comb attachment hardly any hair comes off. The body is fine to cut with a comb but legs and face are a nightmare.


Could you put a photo up of your clipper with the comb on it, same view as above so we can see which comb and setting? This might spark some other suggestions.

Today I hope to get some trimming done. I'll use my purple comb #4 1/4" cut length over my 5 in 1 blade which is set to the far right setting, #40 under 1mm. You can barely see the black lever since it's next to a black blade but it's in the far right position.










If I run the clipper in the direction the coat grows it will cut a bit long. If I clip against the direction the coat grows it cuts shorter, closer to the designated length.

So, clipping from neck to tail or from neck down sides or down legs, the clip will be longer because it flows with the direction of the growth.
If clipping up, against the growth pattern, from tail to neck, from sides up to neck, up legs instead of down, the clip will be shorter because there's resisitance.


----------

